# Soniccouture Glisten : Free Xmas Gift + 50% Off Electronica Libraries + BOGOF



## soniccouture (Dec 5, 2011)

*50% OFF SELECTED ELECTRONICA PRODUCTS UNTIL 31ST DEC*
Simply enter the code shown below for the product you want :

Scriptorium : SCRIPT50
Breaks1 : ABREAKS150
Breaks2 : ABREAKS250
Konkrete1 : KONKRETE50
Konkrete2 : KONKRET250
Synthi AKS : SYNTHI50
Tremors Vol.1 : TREMORS50

_note : this cannot be used with current BOGOF offer._


*BUY ONE GET ONE FREE ON ALL PRODUCTS*

For every 2 products you add to the cart, the cheapest one will be completely free at checkout. You can add as many products as you like. 

No code is needed, the discount will be applied automatically at checkout. 

The sale will end Midnight, 31st December, 2011. 


*FREE ABSTRAKT VOL.1 LIBRARY DOWNLOAD*

We have re-released our first product as freeware - the scripting and graphics may look a little old fashioned, but the sounds still sound pretty fresh to us!

Download it here now

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas! 


James & Dan


----------



## soniccouture (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Soniccouture Xmas 2011 - Buy One Get One Free + Free Library Gift : Abstrakt Vol.1*

Due to many requests, for a limited time only we have made our first ever product, Abstrakt Vol.1, available to download for free.

The scripting and graphics may look a little old fashioned, but the sounds still sound pretty fresh to us! We include the original scripts - more developed versions of these are to be found in our script product Scriptorium.


James and Dan


----------



## alanb (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Soniccouture Xmas 2011 - Buy One Get One Free + Free Library Gift : Abstrakt Vol.1*

Thank you!! 

If your E-bow lib allowed me to gliss up and down between all of the notes on a given string at a designated 'rate of change' (the demos seem to exclusively feature single notes with no slides), then I'd pounce on it in a second!!

If it doesn't do that, but you someday upgrade the lib to include such a feature, then my offer to pounce remains open... :-D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Soniccouture Xmas 2011 - Buy One Get One Free + Free Library Gift : Abstrakt Vol.1*

Thanks!


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Soniccouture Xmas 2011 - Buy One Get One Free + Free Library Gift : Abstrakt Vol.1*

Yes thanks from me to.


----------



## soniccouture (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Soniccouture Sale 2011 - 50% Off Selected Exotic Percussion + BOGOF + Free Abstrakt library*

we now have 50% off selected exotic percussion libraries - see edited first post for details.

James


----------



## soniccouture (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Soniccouture Sale 2011 - 50% Off Selected Electronica Libraries + BOGOF*

Free Xmas Instrument : http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/p138-glisten/ (Glisten)


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you, that is really pretty!
I am Glistening 
KG


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Soniccouture Sale 2011 - 50% Off Selected Electronica Libraries + BOGOF*



soniccouture @ Sat Dec 24 said:


> Free Xmas Instrument : http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/p138-glisten/ (Glisten)


Thank you and a Merry Christmas to you


----------



## ptrickf (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool - many thanks. Happy Christmas.

Patrick.


----------



## Jan16 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the gift. 

Aside from the fact that you have great libraries on offer, I really like a lot of the demos on your site simply for the musical content. 
Often I find myself just enjoying the music. :D


----------



## David Story (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Dan and James, these are beautiful and inspiring. A very Happy Holiday to you and yours!


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you!

- Mike


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Dan and James...much love...

Daniel James


----------



## oxo (Dec 25, 2011)

no glisten-audio-demo?


----------



## tripit (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## jtenney (Dec 25, 2011)

It's an enchanting little library. Thanks gents, and I look forward to your efforts in the New Year!

later,
John


----------



## soniccouture (Dec 26, 2011)

oxo @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> no glisten-audio-demo?




For every person, the sound is different - it is an enigma - you have to explore the sound as a personal journey.




James


----------



## soniccouture (Dec 26, 2011)

jtenney @ Sun Dec 25 said:


> It's an enchanting little library. Thanks gents, and I look forward to your efforts in the New Year!
> 
> later,
> John




To John and Daniel and Patrick and all Soniccouture users :

Thank you for your kind words, and your continued appreciation of our sounds - we wish you all the best in 2012!

Dan & James


----------

